# Just Saying Hi



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a while since I posted anything here so here are some pics of my stock just saying hi!

Juvi silver aro


Dormitator Latifrons from Charles


One of my florida gar


Endli chillin on some wood


And my frt now around 8". Sleeping as usual


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish (and turtle), Gil! I really like that Dormitator latifrons. Full tank shot? ...please


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure thing Pam! When I get better lighting though


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Great looking fish (and turtle), Gil! I really like that Dormitator latifrons. Full tank shot? ...please


Pam, I still have 5 left.



gmachine19 said:


> Sure thing Pam! When I get better lighting though


Gil, you know I have better ligthing for you. And they are 15% off this week.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup I'm gonna buy a better lid first then call you for the lights


----------

